# Serverseitige Objekte in JSF



## RelaX (27. Nov 2016)

Hi @ all,

ich hab eine Verständnisfrage bezüglich JSF und deren Beans.

Es geht um ein Pagingmechanismus und die Frage wie ich solch einen aufbauen sollte.

Die Möglichkeit dieses Paging über eine Viewscoped ManagedBean zu erstellen, ist natürlich besonders verlockend. Ich könnte einfach eine abstrakte Klasse erstellen welche das Paging behandelt und dann mehrere Managedbeans davon erben lassen. Mich stört dabei aber ein Gedanke. Auf dem Server muss ja dann für jede Viewscope Variablen auf dem Server gehalten werden. Informationen wie aktuelle Seite, Anzahl Einträge, usw. Dies geht doch auf den Speicher oder sehe ich das falsch?

Daher wäre es doch eigentlich viel besser solche Sachen in den Client zu verschieben. Das heißt der Client merkt sich auf welcher Seite er momentan ist und wie viele Einträge er auf einmal sehen möchte. In diesem Fall sollte man also lieber RequestScope statt Viewscope nutzen.

Ist das richtig? Wie viel Speicher frisst denn die Verwendung solch einer Viewscope? Wie kann ich denn abschätzen wie viele Nutzer gleichzeitig auf meinem System surfen können ohne dass das Server in die Knie fährt?


----------

